# 2015 chevy cruze 6 speed clutch problem?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

marksr257 said:


> I have 15 cruze with a manual transmission. We are the original owners it has 52k miles .My wife parked it yesterday when she went to leave for work the transmission wouldn't go into gear . When the car is off you can put it into gear. The clutch pedal feels normal .It didnt have no sign of issues when she parked. Not sure if its the clutch our master cylinder. Any advice is appreciated.


Welcome Aboard!

Not necessarily the answer, but have you ever changed the fluid? 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

